# iOS app feature wishlist



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'd like to see the option of setting up a playlist within the iOS app. My primary use case for upgrading to a Roamio was to be able to fill up an ipad with shows for my toddler to use on road trips. It would be nice to be able to queue up a number of these 30-minute kids' shows and get several hours of playback, rather than selecting individual shows and hitting play. (This feature is also maddeningly absent from apple's own "videos" app.)

Also, are there legal/licensing issues behind the lack of AirPlay support in the iOS app? It would be handy to stream shows from the tivo app to the appleTV at our destination.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

duncan7 said:


> Also, are there legal/licensing issues behind the lack of AirPlay support in the iOS app? It would be handy to stream shows from the tivo app to the appleTV at our destination.


I would concur - Airplay for the AppleTV would be awesome. I'm wondering if it's because this would really hurt TiVo in that we wouldn't need to purchase a TiVo Mini (or other box) to watch a TiVo show in another room. I have AppleTVs in both bedrooms. Airplay would make it very easy to watch TV in those rooms without needing to buy additional TiVo boxes.


----------

